
Why we don't want touchscreens on our desktops - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/80750/why-we-dont-want-touchscreens-our-desktops
======
davidw
The idea of regularly putting grubby fingers on a screen is pretty awful. It
would get so crusted up so fast that you'd have to get a windshield scraper to
clean it.

------
johannchiang
At least some people may want touchscreens for first person shooting (FPS)
games if touchscreens can handle finger poking. :-)

~~~
tetha
I'm not sure how good this would work. At least, the front of the touch screen
would need to be pretty sturdy, if I consider the violence if my mouse
movements sometimes. Also, I am not sure how one would want to replicate fully
used 8-button-mouses :)

